# High end shrimps...anyone interested?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am looking at bringing in some very high end Crystal Reds and Blacks...Hinos and Mosura's, and Black Tigers with Orange eyes! Possibly a few King Kongs.

I have a contact in Germany who is willing to supply me, but before I go ahead and spend $$$ of dollars on getting them here, I would like to know if anyone actually wants them, as I will be re-selling them.  

What is a good price for Mosura's?

Let me know. PS just post on here, as my mailbox is almost full...thks


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

You should know I am in


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam in You can check my e_ rating


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I am doing the trial run next week...will keep you updated on it..them we will either go with it (if its successful) or not  

Hoping to bring in.

Black Orange eyed Tigers
Red Tigers
Blue Bees
Blue Fire
Yellow Fire
Mosura in Red and Black
Hinos " "
King Kongs...if I can get a good price deal on them only!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

That sounds awesome =D keep us posted!
Good Luck!


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Any luck on getting oe blue tigers, buddy of mine got ten from you last time and sold em to me as his plans changed.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

RoryM: Yes I have BOET here...just had 2 females get berried so my stock should be getting bigger in a few weeks. I have a lot of juvies which is what you would be getting. Where are you located, if in TO I can meet up with you next weekend as I am coming into town with other deliveries.


----------

